# Buff Dudes?



## buffdudes (Aug 23, 2012)

How many of you watch workout videos on YouTube? Me and my bro just started one, it's called "Buff Dudes" 

 We tried to make it informative but also fast paced and funny. Take a look out our video and tell me what you think... 

Buff Dudes - How To Build Big Biceps / Guns / Arms - YouTube


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2012)

I was expecting shit...but I was proved wrong. Pretty good!


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 23, 2012)

lmao that was great!


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 23, 2012)

just watched all your vids, very cool


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 24, 2012)

haahah I finally learned how not to spill my soup... Great video.. Probably one of the better ones because of information, but mostly entertainment value.


----------



## buffdudes (Aug 24, 2012)

Glad you guys liked it! Happy it exceeded expectations. :-D We'll be shooting more episodes this weekend!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 25, 2012)

ha, I really enjoyed it - great set of MFing gunz too bro!

Please feel free to come back and post up moar!


----------



## buffdudes (Aug 25, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> ha, I really enjoyed it - great set of MFing gunz too bro!
> 
> Please feel free to come back and post up moar!



Thanks Captn'! Working on some more this morning, I'll have 'em up on Monday.


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 25, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## DOMS (Aug 25, 2012)

I was going to neg the crap out of you, but damn, that's good stuff.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 25, 2012)

At first glance, I was gonna neg them, but it was actually a good video. Good form, good physique.


----------



## buffdudes (Aug 25, 2012)

secdrl said:


> At first glance, I was gonna neg them, but it was actually a good video. Good form, good physique.



@secdrl, DOMS, Goodskie

Thanks guys!! Working on another as we speak...!


----------



## buffdudes (Oct 15, 2012)

buffdudes said:


> @secdrl, DOMS, Goodskie
> 
> Thanks guys!! Working on another as we speak...!



Aaaannddd here it is! 

The Water Jug Workout: 

Water Jug Workout - Buff Dudes - YouTube


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 15, 2012)

I heard water was the building block of life, I just never thought of it as a wieght lifting tool. Props.....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 15, 2012)

Dude that was marginally better then I thought it would be. The I love you at the end was perfect.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 15, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> Dude that was marginally better then I thought it would be. The I love you at the end was perfect.



This


----------



## buffdudes (Oct 17, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> Dude that was marginally better then I thought it would be. The I love you at the end was perfect.



Thanks man!

@Reddog - Yeah, you should try it sometime - it's a killer workout, especially if you don't have access to the gym!


----------



## chocolatemalt (Oct 17, 2012)

Nicely done.  But to pull off Hammertime I'm pretty sure you need the special pants.

MC Hammer - U Can't Touch This - YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 17, 2012)

buffdudes said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> @Reddog - Yeah, you should try it sometime - it's a killer workout, especially if you don't have access to the gym!



Hey Buffdudes, McLovin' your work. What's the inspiration behind all the vids?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2012)

Sent from my jewPhone using Briskettalk


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 22, 2013)

I guess he has been busy so he has not been on the board to see that question Captn.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 22, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> I guess he has been busy so he has not been on the board to see that question Captn.



Those guys are awesome!


----------



## Christsean (Aug 23, 2013)

Good stuff... I love the old school Nintendo Double Dragon intro!


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 23, 2013)

Lmao the chair workout was awesome and so is this guy but my chairs would go flying and I'd need surgery for sure


----------



## Kpo (Aug 23, 2013)

That's totally a boflex body.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 23, 2013)

Kpo said:


> That's totally a boflex body.



No way, that dude is too jerked for bowflex


----------



## Kpo (Aug 24, 2013)

Are you thinking more like px90


----------



## The Prototype (Aug 24, 2013)

Very nice videos. I thoroughly enjoyed them. Looking forward to more.


----------

